# Galveston County, TX EMT/Paramedics salaries???



## Michael Iacono (Oct 24, 2015)

Didn't know Texas had beaches! And ****, Dallas is only 4-5 hours away for my beloved Cowboys games!

Anyone know what the real average salaries are per hour or per year for Galveston County, TX EMTs and Paramedics???

Might be jumping on a plane soon and finding a new home!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2015)

Michael Iacono said:


> Didn't know Texas had beaches! And ****, Dallas is only 4-5 hours away for my beloved Cowboys games!
> 
> Anyone know what the real average salaries are per hour or per year for Galveston County, TX EMTs and Paramedics???
> 
> Might be jumping on a plane soon and finding a new home!


Medics start at 16.06/hr. Pay is based on experience though. I'm waiting to hear my new salary from them. I just finished interview and testing with them, so if you have any questions let me know


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 24, 2015)

Whats top pay and how cost of living down there?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2015)

Michael Iacono said:


> Whats top pay and how cost of living down there?


I'll try to ask about top pay, I'm not sure. As for COL, it's not bad depending where you live. Me and the GF have a two bedroom house 4 blocks from the seawall for about 900/month. You don't have to live on the island either, since Galveston County has stations in several places. It's a short commute from quite a few places. I used to live in ABQ, NM and the COL is comparable. Plus there's no state income tax in TX, which helps.


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 24, 2015)

How the work? Extremely busy or kinda slow? Lots of OT available?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2015)

Everyone i have talked to told me that it's a pretty busy service. I'll know more once i get a few shifts there under my belt


----------



## Michael Iacono (Oct 24, 2015)

I live in the Philly, PA area.

I don't know if you've ever been in the northeast of US working but considering your already a Medic and in Texas - if I wanted to live along the beach, would you recommend NYC (FDNY - living somewhere on Long Island) or Texas (Galveston County)???


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 24, 2015)

Galveston county hands down. I'm not impressed with a lot of medics from the east coast.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 24, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> I'm not impressed with a lot of medics from the east coast.


Hey now. Are we having an East vs. West showdown?! There are rap battles about this! I don't even know where my geographic loyalties lie any more :/


----------



## Peach34 (Nov 4, 2015)

Show downs! Oh my.  I've been thinking about moving too. Wages really do vary quite a bit across the country.  I've been looking around to find more resources on wage averages, any clues?


----------



## Peach34 (Nov 4, 2015)

Show downs! Oh my.  I've been thinking about moving too. Wages really do vary quite a bit across the country.  I've been looking around to find more resources on wage averages, any clues?


----------



## ccgmedic (Nov 5, 2015)

Here in NJ,  Medics perdiem get $28 per hour.  New Full timers get 22 to 25 to start.

- Chris


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2015)

ccgmedic said:


> Here in NJ,  Medics perdiem get $28 per hour.  New Full timers get 22 to 25 to start.
> 
> - Chris


A lot of tjat plays to cost of living though


----------



## ccgmedic (Nov 5, 2015)

TransportJockey said:


> A lot of tjat plays to cost of living though


 Yes.. Thats is why I live in PA and work in NJ.  ; )  it does make a difference.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 5, 2015)

ccgmedic said:


> Yes.. Thats is why I live in PA and work in NJ.  ; )  it does make a difference.


My gf is from Jersey and every time we toss the idea of going to that area to move, living out of state while collecting the higher pay was always what we have discussed too lol


----------



## Peach34 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hmm, interesting idea.  Any other places where that works?


----------



## chaz90 (Nov 5, 2015)

Peach34 said:


> Hmm, interesting idea.  Any other places where that works?


Anywhere? It's not really a secret. Many metropolitan areas with high costs of living pay a higher starting wage. If you're willing to commute an hour or two, you can take home a lot more of that pay. On the flip side, these metro areas also often have short shifts with high call volume (so frequent commuting) and adding four hours of commuting time in bad traffic to a 12 hour shift sucks...


----------



## ccgmedic (Nov 6, 2015)

We have a few medics that live 2 hours away in PA to make the commute to NJ for better pay. It comes down to what works for your particular situation.


----------



## savemachine (Nov 9, 2015)

I've taken a look around.  This site helped me get a better idea of wages across the country.  Look into it.  It's helped me a lot to decide where to move - Washington State is high on my list.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 9, 2015)

savemachine said:


> I've taken a look around.  This site helped me get a better idea of wages across the country.  Look into it.  It's helped me a lot to decide where to move - Washington State is high on my list.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 9, 2015)

Wonderful state.  I love Washington.  Only reason I am staying is because my wife does not want to move yet.  But unless I get a job with Skagit, Cascade, Whidbey, or maybe Prosser I am leaving.  (Though I will test for fire departments but my heart is with an EMS only system)


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 10, 2015)

Most services in this area pay decently well. I bought a house and have nice things, date nights, etc on a medics salary. It's no rural Kentucky.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Nov 10, 2015)

Old School GEMS working on Bolivar Peninsula back in 2009.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2015)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> Old School GEMS working on Bolivar Peninsula back in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think GAA stopped running Bolivar. But that would be a killer station to be at while you're in class. I'm probably going to be at medic 1.


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Nov 10, 2015)

They did indeed, Its now run by PEMS (peninsula EMS), check them out for part time work, I know a few medics there that will hook you up. I loved it, as you were dual medic during the day and at night you were all by your self. The crappy part was if you were transporting and you missed the ferry to UTMB, you had to wait 40 mins in the middle of the night, but if you were lucky and caught the call and were transporting they would hold it for us.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 11, 2015)

COtoWestAfricaMEDIC said:


> They did indeed, Its now run by PEMS (peninsula EMS), check them out for part time work, I know a few medics there that will hook you up. I loved it, as you were dual medic during the day and at night you were all by your self. The crappy part was if you were transporting and you missed the ferry to UTMB, you had to wait 40 mins in the middle of the night, but if you were lucky and caught the call and were transporting they would hold it for us.


I'll check it out. I live on the island so it wouldn't be too bad for prn. Getting a hold of someone there can ve hard it seems though


----------



## COtoWestAfricaMEDIC (Nov 11, 2015)

Let me shoot a facebook message to by buddy and see what their staffing is looking like. I will say I know you via a friend. He actually used to work a GEMS back even before me in the mid 90's or so. When you get out to GEMS, you will hear story's about Ed Sr, he a legend out there. I still keep in touch with about 4 guys via facebook that still work there. PM me some time soon and I will let you know whats up.


----------

